# Fine Daycom nibs



## RDH79 (May 26, 2014)

Where can I buy the same Daycom nibs that came with the jr gent 2s 
But in FINE. 
Thanks
Rich


----------



## its_virgil (May 26, 2014)

Artisan Small #5 Fountain Pen Nib | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA

Have you considered upgrading to a better nib?  Bock nibs are available from Welcome to The Classic Nib ; Heritance nibs are available from Exotic Blanks ; Another source would be Meisternibs - Blog

Although the stock Dayacom nibs can be turned to write nicely, upgrading to a better quality nib is worth the extra $$$...in my opinion.

Not a Dayacom nib but this one will work in the Jr gent II but you may have to actually swap the nib or nib/feed into the Jr gent: http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/product/BHW700.html

Do a good turn daily!
Don



RDH79 said:


> Where can I buy the same Daycom nibs that came with the jr gent 2s
> But in FINE.
> Thanks
> Rich


----------



## RDH79 (May 27, 2014)

Thank You Don for replying. The customer liked the med in the daycom but wanted a fine also. So thats what I will get. But I will check our the other nibs to have in stock and reace some for sampling.
Thanks
Again
Rich H


----------

